# Sims 2 university and Nightlife Installation



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I installed my sims 2 game which works and runs fine. but on the nightlife and university instalation it goes through the installation but when it comes to the insert CD 4 and update 
at the end it says "Update not successfull. Installation will now terminate" why is this?? plz can someone help as i want to play my expansions packs. :down:


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

Can some one please help me i am begging some one please!!!!


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I installed my sims 2 game which works and runs fine. but on the nightlife and university instalation it goes through the installation but when it comes to the insert CD 4 and update 
at the end it says "Update not successfull. Installation will now terminate" why is this?? plz can someone help as i want to play my expansions packs.


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I installed my sims 2 game which works and runs fine. but on the nightlife and university instalation it goes through the installation but when it comes to the insert CD 4 and update 
at the end it says "Update not successfull. Installation will now terminate" why is this?? plz can someone help as i want to play my expansions packs.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

You have three threads on this single topic alone. Next time, only post once. I'm sure someone will help you soon.


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I would like some one to help but i don't seem to be getting any


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

i just want some one to help me please and fast so i can play my instalations


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

please can someone help me


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Is this happening with both installations? Which game are you trying to install- University or Nightlife?


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey Dragonslime - take it easy!! Loads of people read these posts, but people only answer if they have experience that may help. Be patient.
Can you supply some more information on your system? (CPU, avail memory, graphics card etc). These games are very processor, graphics, memory and Hard Drive Disk Space hungry. What else is running on your CPU when you install the games? Have you completely de-installed Sims 2 and Night Life and University and started with just Sims2, and then loaded the other games again?? The Uninstall Programmes don't always work, particularly if there has been a partial install that failed. Is it always the same game that fails the installation?


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

The Sims 2 game plays fine and installs fine but the moment i go to install the sims 2 university and nightlife it will install up to the end bit where it says insert CD 4 but then the update process fails that is what is stopping the expansions so how can i get these to work plz?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I have those three games.


The original "The Sims 2" is a *4-disk *game.
"The Sims 2 University" has *two disks*.
"The Sims 2 Nightlife" has *two disks*.

I don't recall it ever asking me to "Insert Disk 4" when I was installing either of the two expansions.

Which *specific* expansion are you trying to install when you get this message? What is the *exact* message?

The puzzling thing is that *neither expansion has a Disk 4* so I'm not sure what it is asking you to do. Have you tried inserting Disk 4 of the base game?


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I mean the Cd 4 of the Sims 2. but everytime i put it in it says "update not successfull. Instalation will now terminate" this happens when i am trying to install University and nightlife


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

Can you answer my earlier post? Also, does ONE of the additional installations work - eg SIMS2 and Nightlife, or SIMS2 and University? Is it always the same game that fails to install?


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

You could try this:
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...jcwMiZwX2N2PSZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_topview=1

If you're planning on making images of the disk, do so for any disk that you will need during installation (all of them that it asks you to insert).


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

I can have the sims 2 game installed and works fine but neither of the expansions work when i try and install them so the only thing i have installed at the mo is the BASe game of the sims 2. i would really like the sims 2 university and nighlife to work as i bought these games thinking they would work and they don't.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

When it asks you to put Disk 4 in, do you actually put Disk 4 in and then you get the message?

I still don't recall the installation asking me to put Disk 4 of the base game in. That doesn't make any sense at all. I'm pretty sure I only had to use the two disks that came with both expansions to install the game.

Have you tried the instructions from the EA site that I provided you with through that link in my previous post?

Try those instructions in that link please and let me know if that helps.

If that doesn't work, I'd advise you to completely UNINSTALL every component of TS2 on your computer and start fresh and try to install the expansions in order. I'll be sure to help you back up all your saved games, families, and neighbourhoods first before we do that.

How does that sound?


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

It said i had to use the Cd 4 of the sims game to make sure that my sims 2 was update it said


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

It sounds like it is trying to update the game or something.

Download "*The Sims 2 CD Patch*" from here (only the patch for the base game):
http://thesims2.ea.com/update/getpatch.php?appVersion=1.0&variation=cd&languageCode=

Install the patch.

Then try to install University. Then after University is installed, try to install Nightlife. You must install the EP's in order.

If you get the message to insert Disk 4 again, before inserting it take a screenshot. 



> To do this, hit the Print Screen button on your keyboard, navigate to: Start --> Programs --> Accessories --> Paint, click Edit, Paste, then go to File, Save As, save the image as a jpg. Later, upload it here as an attachment.


Then put the disk in. If you get the message saying that it failed and the installation will not continue, take another screenshot using the steps above.

Upload both screenshots here for a review.


----------



## dragonslime3 (Feb 25, 2006)

i downloaded the patch and it said insert CD 4 so i did and then it just closed with no error or warning message at all.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

So the it started installing the patch, then it asked you to put the disk in, and then the installation closed?

Make sure to close any background tasks and temporarily disable Anti-Virus software before installing the game or the patch.

This is dragging on and I know how much you want to play the games, so it is becoming more likely that a reinstall of the game and then the patch and the expansions is necessary.

I will help you with that and make sure everything is backed up first.

If reinstalling the game completely still doesn't resolve the issue, I'll help you contact EA Technical Support online and have you submit a support request with them. They usually respond promptly and they may be able to resolve the issue for you if I can't.


----------



## Bloodhound (Jan 27, 2006)

Hi Guys, been watching this. I have just done a clean installation of Sims2, followed by Nightlife, followed by University. I then installed the available patches for Nightlife (includes patches for University), and Sims 2 from the EA game site. Thought you may like to know what happened. At the end of each expansion pack installation, it does ask for CD 4 of the SIMS 2 original CD set, when installed in the order above at least. It does this with the message that "This product will now ensure your existing installation is uptodate". It then appears to copy / read several files for about 30 seconds - for the first expansion pack update ONLY. When it requests CD 4 from SIMS 2 again at the end of in my case, University installation, it comes up withe same message, but immediately returns with "Sims 2 is up to date". When then downloading the patches it asked for CD 2 of Night Life to be loaded, where an identical looking update check took place. Now the only disk needed (and accepted) to start and run SIMS2 is the Nightlife CD#1. From here you run SIMS 2. The game grows with the addons. You don't run SIMS 2 OR Nightlife OR University, you run SIMS2, which has the additional features built in now. In this case, it seems Nightlife is the latest add-on, and so its Disk#1 becomes the disk to run to start SIMS2.
Ref De-installing, I noticed on the EA Games site that there is a De-install Utility that cleans up the registry if there is the risk of a failed installation not being de-installed correctly. This may be worth downloading and running, then install clean again and see if this helps.


----------

